# Gabby, Milo, Evie, Trinny, Jayjay, Quinn & Jake



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Val came round with Evie, Quinn and Gabby today! Here's some pics of the dogs having fun!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

.........a few more pics and the two videos! 

YouTube - Jayjay & Quinn Playing

YouTube - Evie Playing Fetch

.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like they all had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Who's the hairy beastie Alan Looks the size of a shetland pony Looks like the dogs had a ball


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Who's the hairy beastie Alan Looks the size of a shetland pony Looks like the dogs had a ball


That's Val's Bergamaschi - Gabby! And yeah I think they all had a ball, Jayjay did brilliantly on his training with Sarah as well.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

whoes upside down in the backround of the 1st pic?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> whoes upside down in the backround of the 1st pic?


That'll be Jayjay!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> That'll be Jayjay!


lol! I love photos like that where you can spot loads of ramdom things going on in the backround. My friend just got back from paris and she was showing me some photos last night, one of the effile tower had a man propsing in the background that she didn't notice at all when taking the pic!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha great pics!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Great photos & vids, it's like dog paradise there


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

having great fun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great videos and pictures,,looks like they had great fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Really good post this...its brilliant seeing so many diff dogs get on so well and have fun 

Bet u add some shyte to clean up afterwards


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics can tell everyone was having a ball


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bet u add some shyte to clean up afterwards


Trust you!  They weren't to bad actually!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Trust you!  They weren't to bad actually!


ha ha ha thats what i thought when i read it,,, trust loe to think of that,,,,,,,lol,


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Trust you!  They weren't to bad actually!





colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha thats what i thought when i read it,,, trust loe to think of that,,,,,,,lol,


LOL i cant elp it 

i was actually looking for some aswell lol...mine woulda left u a couple for sure


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i was actually looking for some aswell lol...mine woulda left u a couple for sure


 They left me a few but not as much as you would expect from seven dogs!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They left me a few but not as much as you would expect from seven dogs!


Then ur lucky....thats all ive done half the day...clean up turds  wivout fail i finish the last turd of and one strolls out and does anotha...i swear they watch me u know, and think...ok shes cleaned up lets go do anotha


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics, love the dog with dread locks lol


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like you all had a good day, great pic's


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - looks like they all had a great day


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Great pics - looks like they all had a great day


It was fun! Jayjay was very excited to see Val and Sarah! His first show will be the Welsh Kennel Club on 16th August!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you showing him or Sarah?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Are you showing him or Sarah?


Sarah is going to show him to start with, at least until I get a good idea of what I'm doing but I'm going to go along to as many shows as possible and see how he gets on etc!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Ohhh so I may get to meet you at a show or two 
Am not at WKC but am at Border Union - Leeds - South Wales - plus a few more


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

great photos ajshep, if anyone here lives near me, get in touch, my two could do with some friends round to play with


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely photos and i loved the videos could watch this lovely border collies all day 

ps: If by any chance you can tell me where i can get a ball tht will last more than 2 seconds without kian bursting it let me know  doubt if there is one 

Collies are fantastic with playing ball well kian and shane both are strange none will look at the frisbee lol 

Thank you for sharing it cheered me up no end seeing all the dogs having such a great time


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

kian said:


> ps: If by any chance you can tell me where i can get a ball tht will last more than 2 seconds without kian bursting it let me know  doubt if there is one


The only ones that last here are the solid rubber ones! Just have to hope and pray they don't hit anything breakable!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Ohhh so I may get to meet you at a show or two
> Am not at WKC but am at Border Union - Leeds - South Wales - plus a few more


All I know at the moment is I really want to be able to go to WKC as it will be his first and I don't want to miss it. Anything else will depend on my commitments here but hopefully will get to meet you and some of the other members in due course!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

heh heh - I'm in trouble at work because I kept putting these pics and vids on to show people what a good time we had - most people at work are non-doggy people and they wouldn't believe me that so many dogs could play happily together and not fight! They now know different ...........


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> heh heh - I'm in trouble at work because I kept putting these pics and vids on to show people what a good time we had - most people at work are non-doggy people and they wouldn't believe me that so many dogs could play happily together and not fight! They now know different ...........


Hehe! Just imagine the carnage when we already have a full house when you come round!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hehe! Just imagine the carnage when we already have a full house when you come round!


And especially when I bring all five of ours ..........


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> And especially when I bring all five of ours ..........


Yeah, that really will be a fun day!  Can't believe this terrible habit Milo has got into of barking at dogs to make them play with him, don't know where that's come from, he was doing it on the park today as well! Evie wasn't too impressed!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah, that really will be a fun day!  Can't believe this terrible habit Milo has got into of barking at dogs to make them play with him, don't know where that's come from, he was doing it on the park today as well! Evie wasn't too impressed!


She's so used to the bergies barking that she takes no notice except for telling them to shut up


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> She's so used to the bergies barking that she takes no notice except for telling them to shut up


She definatly put Milo in his place, I think Jayjay is going to grow up to be a lot like his mummy!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> She definatly put Milo in his place, I think Jayjay is going to grow up to be a lot like his mummy!


Heh heh - Jayjay certainly knows his own mind and won't stand any nonsense. Bless him - he's so nice natured with it, though!

Evie does like to be top dog! Good job the bergies aren't interested - they just let her get on with it.  It'll be interesting to see what happens when Quinn grows up - whether he'll want to be top dog, or whether he'll always defer to Evie 'cos she's his mum!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens when Quinn grows up - whether he'll want to be top dog, or whether he'll always defer to Evie 'cos she's his mum!


Same here with Jayjay and Milo, don't think Trinny will ever want to challenge Milo but not sure about Jayjay, only time will tell!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Great Pics Alan,
Looks like they had fun!

P.S Do they have enough toys


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> P.S Do they have enough toys


Tell me about it, that's only a selection of them, don't know where they all came from!


----------

